# Iverson Commercial



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Anyone see the Iverson commercial. Basically runnig from his house to the rocky thing. Great stuff.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I thought it was damn impressive. Really liked it.


----------



## Ubonics (Jul 12, 2002)

Def awesome commercial. Very well done


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Damn it i missed it(sure ill see it again) bc of a test that i prob failed in accounting. :upset:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

It was tight...but I think the T-Mac one is the best!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah this commerical is awesome.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> It was tight...but I think the T-Mac one is the best!


The T-Mac one is nice too.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

TMacs commercial is real tight. Nice music, nice punchline, crazy dunks.. beautiful.

LeBrons is great.

Melos is nice.

Iverson I still have yet to see


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

The TMac one is the best that I've seen in my life. Him dunking, the music, the talking everything is cool. 


(He also sends a message to all the kids that come into the NBA without getting an education)


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The NBA Shaq and Lebron with the kids commercials were funny.

Tmacs was pretty good with the number sequences.
Lebrons Kings game was pretty funny.

AIs was just awesome.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> The NBA Shaq and Lebron with the kids commercials were funny.


?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> The NBA Shaq and Lebron with the kids commercials were funny.



I didn't like the lebron one as much, but the Shaq one was hysterical.


For those who haven't seen it, its shaq standing in the middle of a group of kids who are holding hands and going around in a circle singing (to the tune of farmer in the dell)

"Big Shaq rules the paint, big shaq rules the paint, high ho the diaryo big shaq rules the paint. But the spurs won the west, the spurs won the west. High ho the dairyo the spurs won the west. You better come back in shape. You better come back in shape" at this point, they stop dancing and are shaking their finger at shaq, and he bows over and grunts at them and they all grab hands and start dancing singing "big shaq rules the paint" again.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah AI has the best new commercial out, it was cool because it showed how determined he is. T-Mac's is a close second.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

T-Mac commercial sux IMHO.

I'm going to take them to school...how often has that been said. That line is sooooo overused!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Who cares abt what T-mac's saying in that commercial. Its the stuff he's doing with the ball in it is tight as hell. It's my 2nd fav. commercial after the Shaq one so far. AI's one is good as well. I didn't like Lebron's at all.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if they'll keep showing the lebron commercial after he does his first game? Cause that'd be awkward.

I bet he's got another commercial soon.


----------

